# Ein Lob!!!!!!



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

Bekanntlich finde ich Strukturen, "altgediente" Funktionäre, Betonköpfe und Ewiggestrige in Vereinen, Landes- und Bundesverbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, sagen wir mal, nicht immer besonders prickelnd.

Zum neuen Jahr möchte ich jedoch auch mal loben:
*Den unbekannten Anglerfunktionär!!*

Den "Arbeiter" der zweiten, dritten oder vierten Reihe, dem es immer noch ums Angeln und nicht um Pöstchen und sein Ego geht.

Dem, der immer parat steht - oft wird das Lob für seine Tätigkeit von denen der "ersten Reihe" eingeheimst - wenn man mit der Hand am Arm aktiv was machen muss..

Dem, der auch mal gegen die "erste Reihe" versucht, Angeln und Angler an erster Stelle zu sehen und nicht nur Naturschutz und grüne, feuchte Träume der ersten Reihe.

Dem, der dafür sorgt, dass nicht jede schräge Idee für neue Verbote umgesetzt wird.....

Dem unermüdlichen Streiter "against all odds", der sich selbstlos - und oft leider oft auch wirkungslos, aber immer mit vollem Engagement - für Angler und Angeln auch in den leider zu oft anglerfeindlichen Verbänden und Vereinen einsetzt.

Wenn ich immer wieder auf Verbanditen, anglerfeindliche organisierte Angelfischer, dilettantische Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt schimpfen muss:
*Euch meine ich nicht!!!!*

*Euch lobe und preise ich für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz "against all odds"!!!*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Die Trennlinie zwischen Funktionär und Arbeiter verläuft nicht zwischen imaginären Reihen, sondern zwischen Verbänden und Vereinen. Viele mir bekannte Vereinsvorstände und Helfer leisten uneigennützig hunderte Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr, um den Mitgliedern der Vereine attraktive Gewässer mit guten Fischbeständen bieten zu können. Das hängt alles an wenigen Leuten.

 Und ja, oft haben diese Leute (leider) keinerlei Lust auf sinnfreies Gelaber in irgendwelchen Verbandsrunden und machen einfach im Verborgenen ihr Ding. Sie haben keine Lust, sich gegen Betonschädeln und Deppen die Köpfe heißzureden. Das ist mit Hinblick auf die Verbandslandschaft schade, aber verständlich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Ah ja... Nix für ungut, aber der Groschen scheint endlich mal gefallen zu sein und regt andere "Verbandsausschimpfer" und "Motzköpfe" vielleicht mal zum Nachdenken an.

Du/ihr macht in schriftlicher Form mobil, ich/andere arbeite(n) an der Front im Verein für Änderungen, beides ist unerlässlich wenn man andere Verhältnisse haben möchte.
Und richtig, ich habe keine Lust & Zeit mich in die Reihen der schreibwütigen Kritiker einzureihen, da habe ich keine Zeit zu.

Genauso wie die anderen Vorstandskollegen, die wirklich nicht alles gut finden was "da oben" geschiet, aber innerhalb der Vereine eine großartige Arbeit leisten.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Trennlinie zwischen Funktionär und  Arbeiter verläuft nicht zwischen imaginären Reihen, sondern zwischen  Verbänden und Vereinen.


Nicht immer... Ich kenne einen Veren bzw. eine Pächtergemeinschaft wo die führenden Köpfe der zwei größten Vereine auch die "Chefs" des BV sind, wo reichtlich gemauschelt wird, wo es viele wissen und wo wenige Lust haben etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.
Und ich weiß nach einer Drohung (Zitat "...mach so weiter, dann wird es bald eine Menge Anträge geben, dann bist du schnell weg vom Fenster...") warum das so ist.

Und trotzdem  mein klares Bekenntniss: Ja, ich bin "Verbandler" und organisiert. Das hat seine guten Gründe: weil ich als Jugendwart mich um eine vernüftigen Nachwuchs kümmere und mich zurücklehnen und warten kann...


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nach einer Drohung (Zitat "...mach so weiter, dann wird es bald eine Menge Anträge geben, dann bist du schnell weg vom Fenster...") warum das so ist.


 
Moin

Das hab ich durch,inklusive Sachbeschädigungen..... Drohungen inklusive an family usw usw.

Nu sind die Droher aber alle """abgewählt""" oder mussten gehen ^^ .....Man nehme die eigenen Waffen sowie "Sche..gebauer" und das ganze Gestinke trage das vor auf HV etc.stelle Anträge an ihnen vorbei ( auch mal beim Feind) und schlage sie damit in die Flucht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich noch in dem Verein aktiv bin...


asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...und mich zurücklehnen und warten kann...


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich noch in dem Verein aktiv bin...


 
Ja geht natürlich auch,geht beides und der Satz: Geht nicht...gibt es nicht, es geht alles wenn man nur will  


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ah ja... Nix für ungut, aber der Groschen scheint endlich mal gefallen zu sein und regt andere "Verbandsausschimpfer" und "Motzköpfe" vielleicht mal zum Nachdenken an.


Sag ich schon immer, dass es ne Minderheit von Anglern auch bei den organisierten Angelfischern gibt, leider bleiben die halt oben, wos drauf ankommt, meist wirkungslos...



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Du/ihr macht in schriftlicher Form mobil, ich/andere arbeite(n) an der Front im Verein für Änderungen, beides ist unerlässlich wenn man andere Verhältnisse haben möchte.


Eben, jeder an seinem Platz..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Auch dieses Jahr:
Ich lobe den unbekannten Funktionär der zweiten Reihe, der sich FÜR Angler und Angeln  einsetzt!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Ist doch wie überall
Positiv dann heimst der Chef die Lorbeeren ein
Negativ dann kriegt der kleine Ar... an der Maschine eins auf den Sa..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Deswegen sind wir ja noch da, um auch an die andern zu erinnern ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind wir ja noch da, um auch an die andern zu erinnern ;-)))



Vieleicht kommen diejenigen dann mal nach "oben"|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

Kaum - die alten kleben an Sesseln und die guten geben irgendwann entnervt auf (sonst wären sie ja nicht gut, wenn sie nicht so clever wären zu merken, wie das ganze System rott ist)..

Leider!!

Dennoch (bzw. gerade deeswegen):

Diese Leute der zweiten Reihe die sich für Angler und Angeln und nicht zur Selbstbeweihräucherung den Ars... aufreissen, die haben meinen vollen und vollsten Respekt und die sind zu loben hier und allüberall!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kaum - die alten kleben an Sesseln und die guten geben irgendwann entnervt auf (sonst wären sie ja nicht gut, wenn sie nicht so clever wären zu merken, wie das ganze System rott ist)..
> 
> Leider!!
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ein Lob!!!!!!*

auch ein Lob!!!  

an Euch, die uns immer am laufen hält.


----------

